# Self Defense with a Cane



## Lisa (May 23, 2007)

Beginner's Guide to using the cane

Came across this when surfing the net.  Who here practices self defense with a cane.  What do you think about the practicality of the cane and how it fits into every day life?


----------



## Carol (May 23, 2007)

:wavey:

And you can bring it on an airplane...


----------



## bushidomartialarts (May 23, 2007)

I've been training with a cane for 7 years now, initially because I wanted a weapon that I could take through customs.

The cane has something of a learning curve -- the basics aren't complex, but the weight is sort of funny and takes a little getting used to.  It's also sort of large, a little inconvenient to cart around, especially if you're carrying other luggage.

It has a lot of advantages:  long range without sacrificing short range efficiency, striking and controlling options, the 'sucker punch' factor.  Plus you can take 'em on airplanes.

The biggest advantage of the cane is the fact that it's non-escalatory.  If you approach a situation with a knife or gun, baseball bat, even a kubaton in hand you're likely to escalate that situation just by being armed.  You approach with a cane, people are socially programmed to _be nicer to you_.

Canes are great.  My very, very favorite.


----------



## KenpoTex (May 23, 2007)

Don's site has a ton of great info on a variety of weapons...it's worth the time to browse for a while.

here's the link for his main page
http://www.donrearic.com/main.html


----------



## mrhnau (May 24, 2007)

I'm contemplating studying them a bit... the thread I started a bit ago about Savate/Cane sparked my interest  Looks like some decent techniques exist...


----------



## Drac (May 24, 2007)

I carry my cane whenever I travel, no problems getting through the security screeners..


----------



## morph4me (May 24, 2007)

Drac said:


> I carry my cane whenever I travel, no problems getting through the security screeners..


 
I do the same and have never had a problem, I've never even been asked why I carry it.


----------



## Lisa (May 24, 2007)

kenpotex said:


> Don's site has a ton of great info on a variety of weapons...it's worth the time to browse for a while.
> 
> here's the link for his main page
> http://www.donrearic.com/main.html



Thanks for the link, Matt!


----------



## Makalakumu (May 24, 2007)

I've practiced using the cane for quite a while now and I would recommend these canes if you are interested.

http://www.canemasters.com/

There's alot of weird stuff that people have come up with when it comes to using a cane, but I've found that keeping it simple works best.  

There are two major things that you can do with a cane that give it some martial applicability.

1.  You can use it like a long stick to bludgeon and parry.  
2.  You can use the crook of the cane to trap and pull other weapons/things.

When sparring with the cane, I'll often start by using the bludgeon first and then I'll sneak the crook into the mix when my opponent least expects it.  I've had more successful disarms with a cane then I have with any other weapon.


----------



## Drac (May 24, 2007)

I own 3 CaneMaster canes..Well made...The dvd's are great too.


----------



## MJS (May 24, 2007)

Never practiced with one, but as others have said, its a great weapon that can be taken pretty much anywhere.   Obviously longer than the typical Arnis/Kali stick, there are still a number of things, such as blocks, strikes, locks, etc., that can be applied with it. 

Mike


----------



## Drac (May 24, 2007)

MJS said:


> Never practiced with one, but as others have said, its a great weapon that can be taken pretty much anywhere.  Obviously longer than the typical Arnis/Kali stick, there are still a number of things, such as blocks, strikes, locks, etc., that can be applied with it.
> 
> Mike


 
Think "Billy Club with a Meat Hook"..


----------



## kidswarrior (May 24, 2007)

bushidomartialarts said:


> I've been training with a cane for 7 years now, initially because I wanted a weapon that I could take through customs.
> 
> The cane has something of a learning curve -- the basics aren't complex, but the weight is sort of funny and takes a little getting used to.  It's also sort of large, a little inconvenient to cart around, especially if you're carrying other luggage.
> 
> ...



Couldn't have said it better. Not really much to add. Maybe just this. 

I work in a special school with sometimes violent juveniles, who of course often attract violent outsiders after school. Being the only male there (small place), I'm in a unique position if anything threatens to go down. The cane is often the only thing standing between me and sometimes multiple, even warring factions. I'ts proved to be just enough of a factor among the madness to tip the scales in the favor of peace (no one wants to be the first one to meet Mr. Cane, and enough kids have seen me demonstrate that the word is out). And the best part: while I can't bring a Swiss Army knife to school, the cane is fine  I recommend them for all teachers who work in rough schools (which is, ALL teachers? )


----------



## Makalakumu (May 24, 2007)

Here is the Cane Form that we practice in TSD.  Most students learn it for 3rd dan.

http://www.martialtalk.com/videos/jk_caneform.avi

I really like this form, because it breaks down most of what you can do with the cane...it really covers the basics.


----------



## jim777 (May 24, 2007)

We've practiced with them twice I believe in the last 6 months at our TKD school. It's always after one of the BB's goes to a Combat Hapkido seminar  Definitely a stealth weapon.


----------



## Drac (May 24, 2007)

jim777 said:


> We've practiced with them twice I believe in the last 6 months at our TKD school. It's always after one of the BB's goes to a Combat Hapkido seminar  Definitely a stealth weapon.


 
Because GM Shuey Sr it usually attends all the bigger Combat Hapkido seminars..


----------



## arnisador (May 24, 2007)

kenpotex said:


> Don's site has a ton of great info on a variety of weapons...it's worth the time to browse for a while.



Yes, definitely.


----------



## bushidomartialarts (May 24, 2007)

www.gojushorei.com  is another great cane site.  The Sokei, Dave McNeil is a real class act.


----------



## kidswarrior (May 24, 2007)

Both Mark Shuey's Cane Masters system and Dave McNeil's Goju Shorei Weapons system also allow you to earn black belts. Goju actually offers up to fifth degree. :ultracool


----------



## bushidomartialarts (May 24, 2007)

Goju shorei will go higher than that in theory, but it's a newer organization.  It hasn't come up yet....


----------

